# any tree frogs that dont make noise at night?



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

ive read whites dont call much are there any others?

i fancy having a planted tree frog viv in my bedroom and dont want any noisy gits keeping me up all night.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Female ones.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

colinm said:


> Female ones.


so females of any species wont call? how easy are tree frogs in general to sex though whilst young?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Some females do sometimes call briefly.

The only silent tree frog is a plastic one. 

If you want a quiet frog, you're wanting a dendrobates tinctorius dart frog.  They're not a tree frog though, and some consider them more difficult. I just consider them to require different care and a bit more work.

White's call a LOT very very loudly, usually at around 3am. Whoever told you they don't call much clearly had earplugs in. lol

Ade


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

lol thanks im glad i asked on here. i did alot of googling and most people said whites only called when spraying the viv or hoovering, but ill take your word for it im not gonna risk it.

looks like some more darts then :2thumb: i like the look of Phyllobates Terribilis and Dendrobates auratus


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

my whites shout at the weirdest things....tv theme tunes seems to be a fave at the min!!!!:lol2:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

My male frog calls but not usually during the night. He's right by my bed and I've had them for over two years now, he's only ever woken me up twice. Mostly calls when the TV or another sound is present in the pitch of rival males calls - you can make him call early in the night and that's usually enough for him then ha. Talk about being lazy! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

My whites go mental with calling in a morning when the family are up and about making a racket but quiet at night. I find it quite pleasant tbh :2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

whites tree frogs sound very eccentric :lol2: i think ill give them a miss though i dont want to risk getting a noisy one. ill stick with darts.


----------

